
The Code Writers Workshop – Where developers are creative writers - SanjeevSharma
https://codewritersworkshop.com/
======
s986s
When I hear creative writing, I think of limiteless possibilities where the
writers personality effects the mood. When I think of code, I think my
understanding/lack of effects the effeciency of the problem I'm trying to
solve. Similarly, I think of many patterns are strictly worse than others
however the more effecient option often can be uglier than the easier (which
is a problem with the language).

While I respect the idea of new people entering into the wonderful world of
programming to make their dreams (or get paid to make other people's dreams)
come true. I don't want to lie to new comers and say its a creative endeavor.
But I don't want to lie to new comers and say it's not wonderful to know and
feel that your power is limited by you ability to problem solve. Improvision
is a good way to get started, organization and planning is the best way to
master.

Personal Opinion of course, I may be wrong. I've been wrong before, I don't
doubt I can be wrong again.

